# FurAffinity's Deep Web Secret Index?



## Undead_Foster (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello, i'm Foster.

Yesterday, i found some really interesting stuff while browsing the Deep Web.

After clicking a million links searching for some interesting stuff on the Freenet, i found some kind of Index, a HTML page full of links.

After taking a closer look at the links, i saw that most of the links were names, furry names.

imageshack.us: tmp_10415-IMG_20160609_101224100402067.jpg - Click to see more photos

I was a bit surprised at that point. Then, after browsing the index, i found out that this index was the FurAffinity's Index.

These links would lead you into the gallery of someone with all the stuff of the FurAffinity web page.

imageshack.us: tmp_10415-IMG_20160609_101203496986454.jpg - Click to see more photos

I don't understand much things about HTML or indexes or anything, but finding this in mid a lot of Deep Web links was cool.

Anyone ever discovered it before besides me?


----------

